# Anniversary Keepsake



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

It’s our 40th anniversary and I thought it was time to make something for my wife after putting up with my nonsense and silliness all these years. She isn’t one for fancy things so this simple box gives her my heartfelt message.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice present Oliver . I suspected it did something unusual when it opened


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

That is very cool, neat and all the superlatives you can think of. Bet she did or will really love it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sure wish I could watch YT...
got any stills...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie,

Make one with your new little buddy Stickie that pops out holding the romantic sign. Use the heart as a backdrop.

HJ

Congrats on 40 .......... (now you know what forever is like)


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> sure wish I could watch YT...
> got any stills...


Here ya' go, Stick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thank you Oliver...
I know she will adore this...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick

You can download the file in mp4 format (if you have a mp4 viewer on your computer).

You do not have to download ummy.

www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=7xi3P8oPEjY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Stick
> 
> You can download the file in mp4 format (if you have a mp4 viewer on your computer).
> 
> ...


thanks Al...
got mp4 viewer on this 'puter and watched the video...
now how do I view/access all those YT links posted lately in mp4???
how do I get to them..


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick

If you insert ss in front of youtube it will take you to the download page.

Example (https://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=7xi3P8oPEjY&feature=youtu.be)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Gaffboat...
your talent is in a league all it's own...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice. I knew it could not just be a regular box coming from you. Love the verse.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great little box Oliver. Your wife will be so proud of this gift. It's going to be hard to top this on your 50th anniversary so you better get busy. :smile:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and congratulations on the 40.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

boogalee said:


> Stick
> 
> If you insert ss in front of youtube it will take you to the download page.
> 
> Example (https://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=7xi3P8oPEjY&feature=youtu.be)


I never heard of this. thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Stick
> 
> If you insert ss in front of youtube it will take you to the download page.
> 
> Example (https://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=7xi3P8oPEjY&feature=youtu.be)


got...
sure helped me out a bunch...

thanks again...
I owe you for this one...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> got...
> sure helped me out a bunch...
> 
> thanks again...
> I owe you for this one...


A cup of coffee with chicory. :lol:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a really noce gift, I'll bet she loves it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife loves it. Ooh'd and Awwwd in a happy little voice. Really nice Oliver. I suspect the silliness is part of why she's stuck with you all these decades.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> A cup of coffee with chicory. :lol:


nope...
can't do chicory...

*HEY SCHNOOGE!!!*
got coffee???


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done Oliver and congrats to you both on your 40th.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that came out really nice!! And congratz on the 40th! I've got 4 more years to our 40th! ;o)


----------

